# Help with id for roadmaster amf and value



## Mungthetard (Nov 5, 2013)

I will be picking this up tonight was a little confused with this I was thinking hawthorne prewar no skip tooth any help is appreciated sn A04987 54cw


----------



## rhenning (Nov 5, 2013)

Are you from Australia?  Roger


----------



## Mungthetard (Nov 5, 2013)

*Yeah couldn't get the pic right*

Don't know why it's upside down


----------



## wrongway (Nov 5, 2013)

The frame and fenders sure resemble my AMF built Western Flyer. On it I looked at my brake hub and was able to narrow down the year from that. I don't have my notes in front of me just now.......


----------

